# Server für Internetspiel



## Stream (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo

ich wollte ein Internetgame machen. Da ich aber
keinen Server mit java darauf haben will wollte
ich fragen ob es auch so geht:

1. 
Ein Spieler läd sich den Server als ".jar" - file runter.

2. 
Er startet den server local auf seinem rechner, der sich dann über eine php-datei
auf meinem Sever in einer Datenbank anmeldet.

3.
Ein anderer Spieler will spielen:
Ihm werden alle Server von anderen Spielern (in unserem Fall vom 1.) aus der
Datenbank aufgelistet und er kann einen aussuchen.

4.
Der 2. Spieler spielt nun in einem applet
auf dem Server des ersten Spielers/Benutzers.


Geht das ?
Danke im vorraus !


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2007)

Umständlich ohne Ende, aber im Prinzip sollte es so funktionieren. Probleme wirst du mit den Applets 
kriegen. Sie müssen signiert sein, um auf einen Host zuzugreifen, der von dem abweicht, von dem sie
kommen. Ist einer der Clients hinter einem Router oder hat eine halbwegs funktionierende Firewall,
ist der Spass auch relativ schnell zu Ende.

Einfach ausgedrückt, vergiss es gleich schnell wieder.


----------



## Stream (21. Mai 2007)

ok wenn du meins trotzdem danke


----------

